
Wolpertinger - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolpertinger
======
arethuza
Also the _wild haggis_ (Haggis scoticus) which notably comes in two different
sub-species - clockwise and anti-clockwise:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_haggis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_haggis)

~~~
bristleworm
That's interesting. We have something similar in France:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dahu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dahu)

~~~
arethuza
I stayed in the Dahu hotel in Morzine and had no idea that's where the name
came from! :-)

~~~
trailynx
Just wanted to write the same, but did not expect that this was already
written, nice surprise. I stayed at le Dahu in morzine (for biking) last week
and had no idea. Now their logo makes sense. Adding to the topic: I have a
t-shirt with a Woipertinger, but had no idea about the “existence” of these
animals until after I bought it and did some research. Since then I see
stuffed ones all over the place in hotels and museums and so on (mainly in
Austria).

------
geff82
Also see those "animals" from different parts of Germany:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elwetritsch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elwetritsch)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasselbock](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasselbock)

------
dividedbyzero
There are actual taxidermies of Wolpertinger at the Jagd und Fischereimuseum
(hunting and fishing museum) in Munich.

------
agdpf
I have one in WoW, they gave it to me for doing the brewfest quests.

~~~
adambowles
Okay

